# Who's going to the range today?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone going shoot today?

I'm headed out there in about 1.5 hours. Meeting up w/ someone I met on the SigForum. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I'll probably be out at Red's in Austin at some point today...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

going.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'll go for sure. Just not sure when. 

If Maximo is going and he's shooting his XD9SC, I'll go when he goes.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I'll go for sure. Just not sure when.
> 
> If Maximo is going and he's shooting his XD9SC, I'll go when he goes.


The wife is gone today and I have the boy so I can't go today :smt022


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Maximo said:


> The wife is gone today and I have the boy so I can't go today :smt022


We'll catch you some other time then. We might cruise up to Denton for the gun show there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

samskara said:


> I'll probably be out at Red's in Austin at some point today...


Kewl - I just got back from Champion here in College Station - got to try out my P99 since I got the slide back from the hard chromer on Thur. SHot very well.

I got to shoot someone's Sig 226 today - Trigger is nice. I'm not a huge fan of the sig rear sight, though.

Nice gun, but I do not think I would buy one.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

We're taking a new RV out for its shakedown cuise. Anyone know of a range in Victoria, TX?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My Duck Unlimited Chapter put on our annual sporting clays shoot today. Just got back from there. I shot well, not good enough to win. 

So I guess you could say I wen to the range....

I'll be going Monday afternoon as is my habit.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No shooting for me today. I went yeterday and I'm sure the wife would think it was a bit much to go two days in a row.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Probably tomorrow....took the son to a track meet, changed the oil in the truck, cut the grass, cleaned out a bedroom to make room for a new bed & dresser, caught some of the British Open, went to the store for steaks, checked the news to make sure WWIII didn't break out in the middle east yet...it's Miller time and time to fire up the grill for dinner


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Busy day there Buckeye....and don't you mean BudLight thiry????


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I made a range trip earlier in the day.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I went shoot, came back and cleaned the guns. Then vacuumed the entire house. Then, wore a mask and managed to weedeat each side of the house, and quickly run the lawnmower over the sides (I pay someone to do the front). Then, washed clothed, washed dishes, grocery shopped, brought my dogs to my parents, and now I get to relax


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Didn't make it to the range. I did go to a gun show and came so so so close to buying a Bersa 380. They had it priced at $189 and probably would take a little less. I didn't buy it. I will go to the range tomorrow tho.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That would have been a good price.....

Now, I find myself wanting to go back to the range tomorrow 

But I gotta wait 2 weeks


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Shot a small steel match today. Just over 200 rounds down range. Still can't get a Bill Drill to suite me but great day at the range. 

IPSC match tomorrow (Sunday) should be another 250 down range.

:smt068 :smt071


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I went shoot, came back and cleaned the guns. Then vacuumed the entire house. Then, wore a mask and managed to weedeat each side of the house, and quickly run the lawnmower over the sides (I pay someone to do the front). Then, washed clothed, washed dishes, grocery shopped, brought my dogs to my parents, and now I get to relax


I could say something like "You'll make someone a good wife someday" but you might get mad:smt115 :smt090 :smt118 :smt106:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Heading out this morning... (sunday). I haven't been in two weeks, so I'm ready... smt023


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Shot a small steel match today. Just over 200 rounds down range. Still can't get a Bill Drill to suite me but great day at the range.
> 
> IPSC match tomorrow (Sunday) should be another 250 down range.
> 
> :smt068 :smt071


Have fun!!!!! I'm off until the first weekend of Aug.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> I could say something like "You'll make someone a good wife someday" but you might get mad:smt115 :smt090 :smt118 :smt106:mrgreen:


Gee thanks


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I did make it to the range today and tried to put up a competitive score for the Compact Hangun contest this month...but I only had 2 tagets printed and I shot sucky with my USP-c .40, somewhere about 44 score (should have used the .357 sig, seems to be more accurate :smt011)...so Shipwreck do I have to take the .380 down or does it count? :smt077 

I've now got 700 rds thru the PT-145, 6 Failures to Fire, all with Winchester ammo...I think that's less than 1 percent and with and with only one maker of ammo that I only shot 100 rds of. I may just carry it confidently now and not send it in to be looked at.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, sorry 

If you posted 1 already, then U are stuck. It's in the rules - it became an issue in the last contest, so I put it in there...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Another good day at the range. Between my friend and I, we shot 200 of .45 ACP and 250 of 9mm. Both XDs. 

Life is good...


----------

